# Reusable squeeze yogurt tube?



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My kids LOVE go-gurt type yogurt (we generally get the stonyfield farms one, though), but I'd love to be able to refill some sort of similar container with home-made yogurt instead of the sugar-laden kind that's available. I hate the amount of waste it produces especially with the amount of yogurt my kids eat. They "don't like" to eat it with a spoon - even if it's the SAME yogurt









Anyone seen a product like this? I've been searching and searching. Seems like it wouldn't be that complicated to make, say, a silicone tube with something that pinches the end to keep it closed, or something...


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

IDK of anything that fits this description, but could you:

-make yogurt smoothies and package them in reusable containers with straws?

-freeze into "smoothie pops" (my kids live on these in the summer)?

-make custard style yogurt (see Hillbilly Housewife for recipe) and pour into fun jello mold shapes?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I do the smoothie pop thing. They like that, but it's not so good as a take-a-long item...


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

maybe you could sew some tubes? I don't know what kind of fabric to use, but something like a pastry bag?


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
maybe you could sew some tubes? I don't know what kind of fabric to use, but something like a pastry bag?

I wonder if PUL would work for that? I'd think it would be messy in the seams, but it might work!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Check a camping supply store. We used to have a tube that you could refill that we used for mayonnaise. The bottom had some sort of clip on it that you could tighten to seal it, and slide it up the tube as it emptied. If I recall, we got it at REI, but it was at least 5 years ago.

This may work for you too - my kids drink their yogurt through a straw. I get these wide, ridged, flexible straws at smoothie places - many will sell you a bunch of kids straws. We poke them through the foil on store bought yogurts and they drink them. Works really well - no mess, they can slurp it all up so there is little wasted. Perhaps you can put your yogurt into a kiddie cup with a lid and use a straw. Note it works less well with full-fat yogurt because it doesn't thin out as much while being slurped up the straw. Make sure you shake it up to thin it a bit. Low or non fat is best.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

I just found these while looking for new popsicle molds. They would probably work great for yogurt on the go.

http://www.shopfosters.com/store/pro...productid=3320


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

Those look perfect for what the OP is looking for. I also wanted to greenmansions, you can buy glass straws. That way you are not using plastic that has to be thrown away. We use ours all the time. My son has dropped them, rolled them off the table, knocked them into the metal table legs. They seem to hold up pretty well.

Kathi


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

zrecs did a review a while back on something that they said they'd use for yogurt on the go... let me find it...
here - it was the boon squirt - it's supposed to be for young kids but if you don't TELL your kids that...








Those popsicle molds someone posted look pretty cool too!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunny*pa*mom* 
I just found these while looking for new popsicle molds. They would probably work great for yogurt on the go.

http://www.shopfosters.com/store/pro...productid=3320

OMG. That's exactly what I was thinking!!







:


----------



## alingle (Nov 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juvysen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


What are they??? Link is down or Fosters is gone. I really want to find some of these so that my homemade yogurt can be "cool."


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

This may not be exactly what the above poster mentioned, but we like these http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-431-4-Piece-Silicone-Maker/dp/B0036B9KHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290320394&sr=8-1


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

perhaps you can fill some icing decoration bags.... are they called pastry bags?

Basically the cloth ones you can use to pipe icing on cakes with.


----------



## alingle (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

has anyone tried the "gotubes"?

I am thinking of trying them out (we currently do not buy yogurt tubes, but have on a rare occasion bought the fruit-puree tubes and the kids LOVE them). Just seems like it would be a tidy way to have gloppy food on the go.

http://www.reuseit.com/store/%C2%A0humangear-gotoob-mini-reusable-container-p-1934.html


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quest4quiet*
> 
> This may not be exactly what the above poster mentioned, but we like these http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-431-4-Piece-Silicone-Maker/dp/B0036B9KHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290320394&sr=8-1


We ordered these. The top is a little wide, but my dd likes them and the yogurt was still a little bit frozen at lunch. We're happy!


----------



## bradenandcheri (Sep 20, 2011)

I doubt anyone is checking this thread anymore. But just in case, you can buy some awesome yogurt tubes at The Kitchen Sink Boutique on etsy. We have a whole bunch and love them. They work just like Gogurts and come in three different sizes, which we love because my 2 year old doesn't need as much yogurt as my 5 year old. Plus, I can flavor my own yogurt and just fill the tubes with stuff that is MUCH better for them than the store bought stuff which makes me happy!


----------



## Cwhite611 (Nov 21, 2011)

I cannot find these on that site....do they make them anymore?


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

If kefir or drinkable yogurt would fill the same niche in your kids lunch box... we have had great success with 2oz and 4oz Nalgene containers.


----------



## bradenandcheri (Sep 20, 2011)

Just FYI, the design of the reusable squeeze tubes at The Kitchen Sink Boutique has been revamped to allow the tubes to hold more than just yogurt. You can fill them with smoothies, fruit puree, apple sauce, juice, baby food, energy gels, pudding, or even dry baby formula. And they are available on the site.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I just found these recently and like them a lot

http://thesilico.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

We bought and used the gotoobs. They worked really well for a while, and my kids really liked them. The lid construct is a little bit flimsy, but the biggest problem is there is an area on the inside of the flip lids that mold gets in and NOTHING can get it out--Q tips and toothpicks are too wide to get in there, even. I had to throw them out because of that problem. We tried it for over 2 years. Good idea. Should be engineered better for clean up. I am interested in the freezer pop things. I've never seen them before. I am considering getting the Lekue ones.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

We have the sili squeezes. We use them for yogurt, applesauce, smoothies, and veggie purees. They work great but the kids chew on the tops. We ended up having to buy another set because the company didn't offer replacement tops. I even emailed them asking to purchase some and they said no.

Maybe they sell them now but I have to say that it left a bad taste in my mouth about the company.A company that promotes their product as a way to reduce waste shouldn't force people to buy new sets when a replacement part would suffice.


----------

